# I am a first year student of a ...



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

大家好

我正在修改我的中国的求职简历. 可是我自己问一问例如 _*I am a first year student of a three-year Master's Degree track*_ 怎么说?

我的着试:
 
三硕士学位的年 *•* 一年级学生

*I am a last/third-year student of a three-year Bachelor's Degree :* 应用外语专业 ：三学士学位的年 *•* 三年级学生 
 
*I am a first year student of a two-year undergraduate dregree:*   我是一个一级年学生注册一个*二本科学位的年.*
 
*谢谢大家.*


----------



## Tsingtao

我目前是三年硕士课程的一年级学生


----------



## windhair

我现在正在读三年制研究生的第一年。


----------



## kath_01

I am a first year student of a three-year Master's Degree track 
我是一個 三年(制) 碩士學位 的 一年級學生

i'm wondering if you should instead say : 
我是一個 三年(制) 碩士課程 的 一年級學生



I am a last/third-year student of a three-year Bachelor's Degree:
我是一個 三年(制) 學士課程 的 三年級學生
(or) 我是一個 三年(制) 學士課程 的 應屆畢業生

I am a first year student of a two-year undergraduate dregree
我是一個 兩年(制) 學士課程 的 一年級學生
(or) 我是一個 大學 一年級學生


----------



## anialuo

Hi,

there is also a verb '打', could we say: 我是打一年级的(博士学位的)学生?


----------



## JJchang

anialuo said:


> Hi,
> 
> there is also a verb '打', could we say: 我是打一年级的(博士学位的)学生?



I've never heard of this expression (using 打 as the verb for studying). If you showed me that sentence I would think "I was hitting the year-1 students". (in contrast to someone hitting students in other levels).


----------



## kath_01

you might be thinking of : 
我是大一的学生?

大一 sounds like a possible short form for 大学一年级


----------



## anialuo

> you might be thinking of :
> 我是大一的学生?
> 
> 大一 sounds like a possible short form for 大学一年级


 
I might have misunderstood it and used the wrong character and the wrong word

So could we say 我是大一的学生???


----------



## samanthalee

anialuo said:


> So could we say 我是大一的学生???


"我是大一的学生" means "I am a first-year undergraduate".
Usually we'll shorten it to "我是大一学生", "我是大一生", or "我是大一新生" (新生: freshmen/freshies/freshers)


----------



## anialuo

Accordingly, can we say :我是大二/三等学生?


----------



## vincentLi

anialuo said:


> accordingly, can we say :我是大二/三等学生?


汉语不用“等”
你可以说：
本科阶段（4-5年，在中国建筑学和医学等专业学制5年甚至更长）
我是大一、大二、大三、大四、大五的学生。
或者我读大一、大二、大三、大四、大五。
或者更简单点我大一、大二、大三、大四、大五。

硕士研究生阶段：（2.5-3年）
我是研一、研二、研三的学生。
或者我读研一、研二、研三。
或者我研一、研二、研三。

博士研究生（2-3年）阶段是一样的，把“研”换成“博”就可以了。

在书面语种一般用第一种说法，后两种在口语中很常见。


----------



## anialuo

> 汉语不用“等”


 
不好意思,本来"等"是指四,五(年级),我没有准确表达我的意思.

我也想谢谢大家帮我修改我学错了的词的用法!


----------



## samanthalee

vincentLi said:


> 硕士研究生阶段：（2.5-3年）
> 我是研一、研二、研三的学生。
> 或者我读研一、研二、研三。
> 或者我研一、研二、研三。


想问一下，如果在修读的硕士课程没有研究成分（不知中文叫什么，英文是叫作“Masters by coursework”），还可以说“我是研一”吗？


----------



## windhair

It doesn't matter if you really do research work or not, it related only to the degree you get after your study.


----------



## HOUYI

samanthalee said:


> 想问一下，如果在修读的硕士课程没有研究成分（不知中文叫什么，英文是叫作“masters by coursework”），还可以说“我是研一”吗？


“我是研一（的学生）” 可以的，不过 “我（现在）读研一”更适合。


----------



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

Bur VincentLi, what Kath_01 wrote in the first reply is actually what i am looking for. Because, it's the second part who is the hardest to translate. I am a first year student, *enrolled in a three-year Master's Degree Track.* It's the "enrolled... track", which is difficult to translate. So for the first part of my sentence may I say : "我是大一的学生" and for the second part: "学习在一个三年硕士学位" ??? Or as Karth_01 wrote : "我是一個 三年(制) 碩士學位 的 一年級學生" ?


----------



## kath_01

make sure you are clear that 
大一 means first year in undergraduate programme


in your case, you may say:
1st part : 我 是 研一 的 学生 (or) 我 是 研究院 的 一年级 学生
2nd part: 正在 修读 一个 三年的 硕士学位.

instead of 修读, 
i'm not sure if they use a different word for "studying/taking (a degree)" in mainland. 

Although I think the first suggestion 我是一個 三年制 碩士學位 的 一年級學生 seems shorter and more simple.


----------



## vincentLi

samanthalee said:


> 想问一下，如果在修读的硕士课程没有研究成分（不知中文叫什么，英文是叫作“masters by coursework”），还可以说“我是研一”吗？


“研究”只是一种说法，中国强调的是学历“硕士”，所以仍然可以用“我研一”等表达法。


----------



## vincentLi

kath_01 said:


> make sure you are clear that
> 大一 means first year in undergraduate programme
> 
> 
> in your case, you may say:
> 1st part : 我 是 研一 的 学生 (or) 我 是 研究院 的 一年级 学生
> 2nd part: 正在 修读 一个 三年的 硕士学位.
> 
> Instead of 修读,
> i'm not sure if they use a different word for "studying/taking (a degree)" in mainland.
> 
> Although i think the first suggestion 我是一個 三年制 碩士學位 的 一年級學生 seems shorter and more simple.


 建议不要用多重定语。可以说“我现在读研一，学制三年”。


----------

